# Trinkgeld



## Sascha83 (1. September 2007)

Hi
wollt mal fragen ob man als verzauberer für das rezept Feurige Waffe trinkgeld verlangen kann und wenn wieviel ihr so verlangt?
mfg


----------



## Laengischlaengi (2. September 2007)

Was meinst du mit Trinkgeld?


----------



## Bâdbôy11 (2. September 2007)

Sascha83 schrieb:


> Hi
> wollt mal fragen ob man als verzauberer für das rezept Feurige Waffe trinkgeld verlangen kann und wenn wieviel ihr so verlangt?
> mfg



Trinkgeld ist ein Begriff aus dem wahren Leben.
Damit wird Geld gemeint, was man einem zusätzlich zu den normalen Kosten gibt.

In WoW z.B. so:
Ich mache Waffe-Mungo für 50g
Jemand gibt dir 50g für Mungo und du machst es ihm.
Dann gibt er dir nochmal 10g und sagt, das es trinkgeld ist.

Hoffe du hast es verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So auch zum Threadersteller:
Trinkgeld sollte man nicht erzwingen.
Wenn man z.B. 10g Trinkgeld haben will nimmt man fürs verzaubern z.B. einfach 60 statt 50g.
Der, dem Mungo gemacht wurde(oder was auch immer), der kann dir so viel geben, wie er will.


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (2. September 2007)

Bâdbôy1 schrieb:


> In WoW z.B. so:
> Ich mache Waffe-Mungo für 50g
> Jemand gibt dir 50g für Mungo und du machst es ihm.
> Dann gibt er dir nochmal 10g und sagt, das es trinkgeld ist.
> ...



Ich musst doch etwas Lachen bei der Aussage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hier kannst schauen was so verlangen kannst für verzauberungen, bisher hab ich nie mehr bezahlt oder ist verlangt worden ( http://www.wow-verzauberungen.de/?p=world-...-verzauberungen )


----------



## Bâdbôy11 (3. September 2007)

7R0J4N3R schrieb:


> Ich musst doch etwas Lachen bei der Aussage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das war ja auch nur ein Bepspiel xD

Aber der Link ist gut.

Ich wollte ja nur sagen, was trinkgeld ist.
ich persönlich würde nämlich nciht sagen das macht 611g und 10g trinkgeld...

MfG Badboy


----------



## Méla23 (3. September 2007)

ich verlange eig für alles 5-10 g und mats (für sehr seltene sachen wie lebensdiebstahl verlange ich ca 20g...)


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. September 2007)

Ich verlange nichts, nur die Reagenzien. In der Regel geben dann die Leute von sich aus etwas Gold und kommen irgendwann einmal wieder, weil ein neues Item verzaubert werden muss. So etwas finde ich dann immer wieder erfreulich.


----------



## eMJay (4. September 2007)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ich verlange nichts, nur die Reagenzien. In der Regel geben dann die Leute von sich aus etwas Gold und kommen irgendwann einmal wieder, weil ein neues Item verzaubert werden muss. So etwas finde ich dann immer wieder erfreulich.




Die die nichts wollen bekommen erst recht was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der rest der z.b. für Zaubermacht 30g taschengeld haben möchte der kann mich mal! stunde später findet man einen der 5G haben möchte oder garnichts. 
Also so 5-10g ist in ordnung mehr gebe ich nicht und werde es auch nicht.


----------



## Angrond (4. September 2007)

ich verlange immer so um die 5g, manchmal auch 3g. für die "kleineren" die wieso nicht viel geld besitzten mach ichs auch mal gratis, aber für meister des kampfes oder sonst was besonderes verlange ich schon ein bisschen mehr. 

nochmal auf die aussage trinkgeld ist das, was auf den normalpreis nochmal raufkommt.
---> willst du mir erzählen, dass du z.b. 50g für mungo nimmst und die dir noch mehr geld geben?^^ die 50g wären für mich das trinkgeld. aber naja, jeder wie er meint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Logeras (4. September 2007)

Wozu verlangt einer der Mungo verzaubert 50g wenn ich die Mats selbst habe? Wenn einer das verlangt dem würde ich nicht mehr weiter empfehlen und Trinkgeld würde er auch nicht bekommen.Die Ausgaben die man hat um die Mats zubesorgen sind eh schon sehr hoch.Bedenkt mal ihr lieben Verzauberer wo bekommt ihr denn eure Verzauberungsruten her? Sollte mir solch ein Verzauberer mal unterkommen und er brauch ne neue Rute verlange ich auch trotz Mats 20g sonst stelle ich keine her.

Wenn ich Items herstelle die jemand brauch und er die Mats hat ist es bei mir umsonst.Zu 95% geben die Leute von selbst Trinkgeld.


----------



## Isegrim (4. September 2007)

Logeras, man kann die Ruten nicht mit Mungo vergleichen. Das eine gibt&#8217;s für ein paar Silber beim Lehrer, das andere für 500-1000 Gold im AH. Oder stellst du Leuten, die Mats stellen, auch kostenlos Gegenstände her, für deren Rezept du einen drei- oder vierstelligen Betrag im AH gezahlt hast?


----------



## Logeras (4. September 2007)

Ich kauf mir solche Rezepte erst gar nicht. Da die Rezepte im AH eh alle überteuert sind. Irgendwann droppt ein Rezept was ich gebrauchen kann.Sei es bei mir oder meinen Gildenkumpels.Auch wenn ab und an der Finger juckt um so ein Rezept im AH per Sofortkauf zuerstehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaq (5. September 2007)

Logeras schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir solche Rezepte erst gar nicht. Da die Rezepte im AH eh alle überteuert sind. Irgendwann droppt ein Rezept was ich gebrauchen kann.Sei es bei mir oder meinen Gildenkumpels.Auch wenn ab und an der Finger juckt um so ein Rezept im AH per Sofortkauf zuerstehen.



Junge, Junge...
Um z.B. Mungo zu verzaubern, musst du einiges an Gold fürs Skillen ausgeben. Ausserdem musst du die Runenverzierte Eterniumrute besitzen. Um aus einer Eterniumrute eine Runenverzierte solche zu machen, darfst du tief in die Tasche greifen: 12 grosse Planaressenzen, 1 Eterniumrute, 4 Urmacht, 1 Runenverzierte Adamantitrute...

Ps: ich verzaubere allgemein gegen Mats und 5g bis maximal 10g. Auch Mungo.


----------



## Bâdbôy11 (5. September 2007)

Und nochmal:
50 Gold war nur ein Beispiel^^

Und das Beispiel meinte ich dann wenn ich die Mats von mir selber nehme...

Sonst immer sagen: verzaubere gegen Mats oder verzaubere für ---(das entsprechende) gold..


----------



## Bryon (6. September 2007)

Logeras schrieb:


> Wozu verlangt einer der Mungo verzaubert 50g wenn ich die Mats selbst habe?



Weil Verzauberung neben Juwelenschleifen mit Abstand die teuersten Berufe sind? Schmiedekunst lässt sich vergleichsweise günstig skillen.


----------



## DoNsen (6. September 2007)

Gottchen Bryon, er meint doch dass er die Mats gleich mit verkauft, und es war nur ein Beispiel.

Btw ist Verzaubern sau einfach zu leveln, vviieell einfacher als Schmiedekunst.
Dir droppt der grüne Crap, du disst es und haust wo anders was drauf, das geht super einfach. Und die meisten Enchats KAUFT dir sogar noch jmd ab (-Trinkgeld). Beim Schmieden sind die Mats allein schon viel mehr wert, sodass der gemeine Schmied nicht einfach mal  für 4-5 Skillpunkte Blau/lilane Helme hämmern kann.
Denken->Rede.


----------



## irtool (6. September 2007)

Jaq schrieb:


> Junge, Junge...
> Um z.B. Mungo zu verzaubern, musst du einiges an Gold fürs Skillen ausgeben. Ausserdem musst du die Runenverzierte Eterniumrute besitzen. Um aus einer Eterniumrute eine Runenverzierte solche zu machen, darfst du tief in die Tasche greifen: 12 grosse Planaressenzen, 1 Eterniumrute, 4 Urmacht, 1 Runenverzierte Adamantitrute...
> 
> Ps: ich verzaubere allgemein gegen Mats und 5g bis maximal 10g. Auch Mungo.



Und nebenher muss man auch erstmal die Vorlage, Pläne, wie auch immer man das nennt von Moroes abstauben :> 

Zum Thema:
Trinkgeld verlangt man nicht. Oder hat schon mal irgendjemand einen Kellner im Restaurant gesehen der Trinkgeld verlangt?
Trinkgeld ist eben etwas was man für eine quasi Dienstleistung nochmal freiwillig gibt, oder eben nicht. 
Verstehe auch garnicht woher diese Unart kommt Trinkgeld zu verlangen - irgendwie muss sich das mal vor meiner WoW-Zeit so entwickelt haben.

Eine Bezahlung für die Dienstleistung, oder die Bezahlung der Mats ist natürlich was anderes. Kommt z.B. öfter mal bei Epischen Vorlagen die im AH erstanden worden sind vor, seltenen Drops oder eben einfach nur beim Urnether vor. 
Sowas fällt dann gerne mal besonders hoch aus, wenn es auf dem Server nur sehr wenige können.. wie auch mit Mungo als es nur wenige konnten von den größeren Raid-Gilden.


----------



## Bryon (6. September 2007)

DoNsen schrieb:


> Und die meisten Enchats KAUFT dir sogar noch jmd ab (-Trinkgeld).



Träum weiter. Low-Level Verzauberungen will keiner haben. Die meisten Verzauberer müssen das gleiche Item wieder und wieder verzaubern, weil sie den Kram selbst verschenkt nicht loswerden. Ich habe schon Fälle erlebt, bei denen der Verzauberer Geld geboten hat, um verzaubern zu "dürfen".

Der Schmied kann alle grünen Items die er findet verkaufen, was erheblich Kohle einbringt, besonders bei BC-Items. Erze findet er beim Questen nebenbei. Um zu skillen, kann er mehrere Gegenstände nacheinander herstellen, wie bei allen Crafting-Berufen. Das ist sehr viel einfacher. Diese lassen sich auch wieder verkaufen (beim Verzauberung bewirkt die Verzauberung überhaupt keine Wertänderung beim NPC).



> Beim Schmieden sind die Mats allein schon viel mehr wert, sodass der gemeine Schmied nicht einfach mal  für 4-5 Skillpunkte Blau/lilane Helme hämmern kann.



Das trifft nur auf Schmiedepläne zu, die ohnehin 375 Skill benötigen. Da ist dann nichts mehr mit skillen. Die Kosten bis 375 sind relativ moderat, da man alles zwischendurch am Wegesrand findet.



> Denken->Rede.



Gute Idee, fang mal damit an.


----------



## DoNsen (6. September 2007)

kkthxbye


----------



## whiti (6. September 2007)

also wenn ich jemandem was schleiffe nehm ich auch nix, wenn sie mich fragen was ich will, schreib ich nur, entscheide selbst, und bis jetzt hat noch NIE jemand nix gegeben. angefangen von 20 silber bis 10g geben die spieler von selbst. aber verlangen tu ich nix wenn die mats gestellt werden.


----------



## Ezpkzor (6. September 2007)

ich geb immer tg so 50 - 100 gold wenn er halt nett is und ned mach schnell und so sagt...


----------



## Satanhimself (6. September 2007)

Ezpkzor schrieb:


> ich geb immer tg so 50 - 100 gold wenn er halt nett is und ned mach schnell und so sagt...



witzbold - der war nicht schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Méla23 (6. September 2007)

ach leute, flamet den dummen noob doch net, nur weil er in den letzten 7 (!!!) tagen 50 (spam) beiträge verfasst hat...
is halt nur son kiddy der seinen zähler pushen will, also^^


----------



## Ezpkzor (6. September 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> witzbold - der war nicht schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


biste zu arm um großzügig zu sein?


----------



## Satanhimself (6. September 2007)

Ezpkzor schrieb:


> biste zu arm um großzügig zu sein?



anscheind ja

ich geb generell kein trinkgeld , da ich die meisten steinchen von nem freund bekomm
der darf im gegenzug auf alles steine need rollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (6. September 2007)

Ezpkzor schrieb:


> biste zu arm um großzügig zu sein?


Ehm.. Der Satan meinte das nicht im Zusammenhang mit viel Spenden sondern eher, dass 50-100g wenig sind.. Darauf war das Witzbold bezogen.
Satan gibt als Trinkgeld ab 200g aufwärts, so wie ich auch.
Warum gibst du denn nur 50-100g? Bist du etwa zu arm? ;<

&#8364;: Mensch Satan, das war zu schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (6. September 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Ehm.. Der Satan meinte das nicht im Zusammenhang mit viel Spenden sondern eher, dass 50-100g wenig sind.. Darauf war das Witzbold bezogen.
> Satan gibt als Trinkgeld ab 200g aufwärts, so wie ich auch.
> Warum gibst du denn nur 50-100g? Bist du etwa zu arm? ;<
> 
> ...


Mist sry, die idee war nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanidar (6. September 2007)

> also wenn ich jemandem was schleiffe nehm ich auch nix, wenn sie mich fragen was ich will, schreib ich nur, entscheide selbst, und bis jetzt hat noch NIE jemand nix gegeben. angefangen von 20 silber bis 10g geben die spieler von selbst. aber verlangen tu ich nix wenn die mats gestellt werden.



Ich finde swo gehört sich das auch, denn man findet immer wieder nen Verz. oder Juwi der das Umsonst macht wenn man die Mats bringt, also von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nja, ich denke es gibt keinen der echt garnichts gibt, wenn jem. sagt er macht mir das umsonst geb ich ihm mind. 1g bei jeder Verz. ^^

Hf & GL

PaddY  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardok (7. September 2007)

also so lange man daran skillen kann, sollte trinkgeld optional sein.

ist man ausgeskilled oder es handelt sich um teure/seltene rezepte, dann ist es schon in ordnung zusaetzlich zu den mats explizit ein trinkgeld zu fordern.

von nichts kommt oftmals auch nichts.


----------



## Vanidar (12. September 2007)

Und genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer, ausserdem wenn du regelmäßig Trinkgeld liegen lässt und auch oft beim selben verzaubern lässt, macht er es i.wann so oder so umsonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Broken_Horn (14. Oktober 2007)

naja verlangen sollte man nich, aber allen, die eine verzauberung haben wollen, sollte bewusst sein, dass man nix mit verzauberkunst verdienen kann, wenn einer die mats stellt..
und 5-10g sind echt nich viel, die erfarmt man in paar minuten


----------



## Naff2 (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich verlang nie was, und geb immer gerne 5g dafür

is mir aber auch schon öfters vorgekommen das Leute den ich Mats für Verzauberungen gegeben habe, aufeinmal 10-20g haben wollten und sich weigerten die Mats wieder raus zugeben wenn ich gegen eine Bezahlung in der höhe war ....


----------



## Vanidar (17. Oktober 2007)

> is mir aber auch schon öfters vorgekommen das Leute den ich Mats für Verzauberungen gegeben habe, aufeinmal 10-20g haben wollten und sich weigerten die Mats wieder raus zugeben wenn ich gegen eine Bezahlung in der höhe war ....



Solche Leute am besten direckt /ig und nem GM melden... den sowas find ich echt unterste Schublade...  
Denn eig. machen sie nichts anderes als die Mats zu "stehlen".


----------



## Yenwer (4. November 2007)

Ja das liebe Verzaubern, ... vor BC wars richtig gut, 300 war easy going. Gold damit verdienen konnt ich nie, wenn ich mit Verzen mehr wie 500 Gold gemacht ha ist schon viel. Und wenn einer die Mats hat, die schon oft unnötig teuer waren, warum dann noch mal schröpfen, 5 - 10 Gold ok, aber mehr ...???

Dann mit BC, angefangen zu Skillen, nach paar Tagen dann Richtung 350+unterwegs, und mir mal die "neuen" Verzauberungen angeschaut, und seit sicherlich mind. drei Monaten liegt das alles Brach, die Mats sind für das was man bekommt exorbitant, eigentlich stimmts nur bei drei oder vier Stück.
Ich verzauber nur noch wer die Mats bringt und Gilde, kein Gold, kein Stress und wenn ich 375 mal erreiche gut, wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## Faulmaul (5. November 2007)

whiti schrieb:


> also wenn ich jemandem was schleiffe nehm ich auch nix, wenn sie mich fragen was ich will, schreib ich nur, entscheide selbst, und bis jetzt hat noch NIE jemand nix gegeben. angefangen von 20 silber bis 10g geben die spieler von selbst. aber verlangen tu ich nix wenn die mats gestellt werden.



also du solltest wirklich dazuschreiben auf welcher Realm du zuhause bist... dort wechsle ich mit meinem Char mal hin...

auf Nethersturm kommt kaum jemand auf die Idee dem Verzauberer für seine Mühe was zu geben, im Gegenteil man wird sogar noch angeflamet wenn man nicht über alle Mats verfügt und dann zwecks Beschaffung dazu sagt was die oder jene Essenz/Splitter,Staub im AH kostet und daraufhinweist, daß die der Kunde selber besorgen möchte;

so voll war meine igno-liste noch nie wie seit dem Zeitpunkt als ich zu verzaubern begonnen hab.

mich nervt aber fast noch mehr wenn Leute erst die Verzauberung gepostet haben wollen, nur um dann "zu teuer" zu plärren, die nächst niedrigeren gepostet haben wollen. etc. (Zeitaufwand 15min) nur um schließlich mit dem Satz "ich wusste ja, daß verzauberungen teuer sind, aber daß das soooo teuer ist wusste ich nicht" zu verschwinden; außer Zeitverlust nix gewesen (wobei ich mich frage wie nem Lvl 26er Hunter 2g für ne Waffen-verz zu teuer sein können); --> Verzauberungen gibts nurnoch FL- bzw. Gilden-intern oder wenn die Leute sinnvolle Fragen stellen (und nicht a la "was kannst denn?" was bei nem Skill über 300 ohnehin nur lähmend ist wenn ich anfangen muss das halbe Fertigkeitenbuch zu posten)


----------



## Faulmaul (5. November 2007)

Vanidar schrieb:


> Ich finde swo gehört sich das auch, denn man findet immer wieder nen Verz. oder Juwi der das Umsonst macht wenn man die Mats bringt, also von daher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haste dir schonmal Schuhe oder ne Jacke um den Materialpreis gekauft?

kriegst du was zu essen um den Preis der Zutaten?

alleine schonmal dafür daß der/die VerzaubererIn hochskillt und Zeit investiert sollte man wie bei allen anderen Crafts so nett sein und den Zeitaufwand entlohnen; nicht selten wollen die "Kunden" ja sogar noch daß man ihnen nachläuft weil sie grade irgendwo superwichtig questn oder whatever....

richtig ist auf jeden Fall daß man kein Trinkgeld einfordern kann, allerdings sollte man auch so weit sein seine Kunden zu erziehen ("Du hast die Mats aber bist zu geizig um auch nur IRGENDWAS draufzulegen? --> Tschü mit Ü")

nur wirds halt auch damit nix weil es keine Berufsgilden gibt (komisch, im RL kam doch Gilde genau aus dem Eck... Berufsverband zwecks Preisbestimmung und -kontrolle) und sich einige leisten können es für "an Holler" ("gratis" im AT-Dialekt) zu machen weil sie ihr Gold eh bei ebay oder wasweißichwelcher website gekauft haben und drum auf gold nie angewiesen sind.... eigentlich strange, oder?


----------



## Grimmrog (6. November 2007)

Alos ich bin zwar kein verzauberer, aber die die ich kenne, schwimmen im Geld, denn stellt doch einfach die mats ins Ah wenn ihr ausgeskillt habt, dann bekommt ihr massig Kohle dafür, egal ob es sich wer bei euch oder wem anders verzaubert, und zusätzlich kann man auch noch etwas Gold verlangen (würde ja gern den Server wissen, wo verzauberer gratis verzaubern, bzw für 2g trinkgeld) also verdient ihr ja 2x, am verkaufen der mats, und am verzaubern selbst.
Zumindest ist das bei uns so, wenn mans gildenintern nicht macht, da kosten eben +35 Bew 50g, und die mats muss man selbst noch mitbringen-.-  aber einglück, das wir nen eigenen verzauberer in der Gilde haben.


----------



## Faulmaul (6. November 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Alos ich bin zwar kein verzauberer, aber



und Tschüss; mit so ner Aussage biste hier sicher der mit dem wichtigsten Input


----------



## Schlagetot (6. November 2007)

Ich finde diese begriflichkeit "Trinkgeld" schlimm. Die Leute verlangen Trinkgeld, aber Trinkgeld ist per Definition freiwilig. Ergo sollen die Leute bitte auch Lohn oder gebühr sagen...
Ich selbst handhabe das zumindest so. In der Gilde ist es sowieso klar das ich kein Gold möchte, da verzauber ich ales umsonnst.


----------



## Dark Guardian (10. November 2007)

Wenn man sich etwas mit Wirtschaft auskennt kann man die Preise recht simpel nach Angebot und Nachfrage berechnen. (Angebot und Nachfrage sowohl für das Verzaubern als auch für die Mats).

Bloß das nun komplett auszuführen wäre etwas weitläufig =)

Was diese Preispauschalen angeht: Sind zwar ganz nett aber sie zerstören im Prinzip den freien Markt. Stellt auch mal vor Aldi verkauft auf einmal alles pauschal für 1,50€. Hätte zur Folge das es auf Dauer keine Milch mehr bei Aldi gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun ziehen Plus, Lidl, und Edeka nach und machen ebenfalls Pauschalpreise von 1,50€. Nun wird es schon schwieriger seine Milch für 0,75€ zu bekommen. Am Ende machen es alle Läden so, und wer dann letztendlich das Geld verdient entscheidet der Zufall (wo wohne ich nähjer dran?. 

Im Spiel hätte also quasi der Enchanter den Zuschlag der grad am nähesten bei dem Arbeitgeber steht.

Damit gehen selbstverständlich die Preise fürs Verzaubern in den Keller und das skillen rechnet sich vorne und hinten nicht mehr. D.h. Schuld an dem, das Enchanter so scheiße verdienen sind nicht diejenigen die nicht zahlen wollen sondern diejenigen die den Markt dafür kaputt machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich für meinen Teil will meine Arbeitg+ggf. Material entlohnt haben. Geh mal im RL zu nem Autohändler und sag "ich bring die Mats mit, und geb dir n Trinkgeld, mach mal eben."

Klar dauerts im RL länger als n Mausklick. Aber zum Übertragen ins Spiel kann man sagen das meistens der Enchanter seine aktuelle Aktion abbrechen muss um den Arbeitgeber zu "suchen". 

Ich für meinen Teil versuche den aktuellen Kosten her eben einen vernünftigen Betrag zu "erschätzen". (auf das Kupferstück genau rechnen dauert etwas zu lang =). Wenns dazu noch Trinkgeld gibt, umso feiner.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Dezember 2007)

feurige waffe nur 12 g?
dachte ist viel mehr wert!


----------



## toxic-dust (2. Dezember 2007)

Verzauberung zu skillen ist relativ schwer, von meinen 241 skillpunktn sind etwa 15 durch verzauberungen bei fremden personen entstanden, die hälfte davon gildeninter. Dafür gehen die mats zu kranken preisen wert, bringt somit minstens genau so viel geld wie ein sammelberuf, nur das man die mats aus den mobs kloppen soll.

trinkgeld sehe ich auf nethersturm gar nicht, das einzige ws geht, ist die mats selber zu besorgen und einen aufschlag beim endpreis der verzauberung zu machen.

Ich bin für unfreiwilliges trinkgeld bei allen berufen. Wenn ich skillen will, verzaubere ich meine gilde(seit neustem), dafür kriege ich den nutzlosen günen/blauen crap aus inis, läuft wunderbar^^

Aber schon allein der zeitaufwand für einen beruf sollte mit einem trinkgeld belohnt werden, je höher die anforderung bei rezept, desto höher sollte die aufwandsentschädigung ausfallen.


----------



## Faulmaul (4. Dezember 2007)

toxic-dust schrieb:


> trinkgeld sehe ich auf nethersturm gar nicht, das einzige ws geht, ist die mats selber zu besorgen und einen aufschlag beim endpreis der verzauberung zu machen.



hab vor kurzem mein zweites mal trinkgeld gefeiert; 10g trinkgeld bei Zweihandwaffe - Unbändigkeit wobei der Kunde die Mats mitbrachte.

für Skill 361 sind 2 mal Trinkgeld doch schon verdammt viel ^^

der Kunde wird dafür auch zuvorkommend behandelt; die Türe schwingt halt immer nach beiden Seiten...


----------



## Argolo (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich benutze einfach Enchantrix barker.^^


----------



## toxic-dust (7. Dezember 2007)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> hab vor kurzem mein zweites mal trinkgeld gefeiert; 10g trinkgeld bei Zweihandwaffe - Unbändigkeit wobei der Kunde die Mats mitbrachte.
> 
> für Skill 361 sind 2 mal Trinkgeld doch schon verdammt viel ^^
> 
> der Kunde wird dafür auch zuvorkommend behandelt; die Türe schwingt halt immer nach beiden Seiten...






Da ich noch nicht über skill 300 bin, ist das  verzaubern kaum gefragt ( ausser feurige waffe), da ist trinkgeld einfach nicht vorhanden, deswegen hole ich mir slber die mats und verzaubere zu angemssnen preisen, was letzendlich mehr bringt. VZ hat im gegenteil zu anderen berufen den nachteil, das das ergebniss nicht über AH  oder post an den man zu bringen is, somit fällt der verdienst deutlich geringer aus, als bei herstellungsberufen, wo das zeug (überteuert natürlich) im AH landet.


----------



## Kwax (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich hatte 2 schöne Erlebnisse mit Verzauberern.
Ich hab eine freundliche Frau kennen gelernt, da sie mit ihrem Twink in unserer Gilde ist und mit ihrem Main extremst gut ist. Ich hab von ihr die Mats für Traumzwirnweste für Level 40 geschenkt gekriegt, die sie mir dann auch direkt hergestellt hat, ausserdem hab ich auch noch die Mats für +150 Gesundheit geschenkt gekriegt welche sie mir auch direkt drauf verzaubert hat. Ausserdem stammt noch die ein oder andere Verzauberung auf meinem Equip von ihr. Und das alles ohne betteln oder Fragen. Sie hat das von sich selber aus angeboten. Mag sein, das die Mats nur Peanuts für sie waren, für mich wären das aber enorme Kosten gewesen. Trinkgold wollte sie auch noch nie haben, trotz mehrmaligem anbieten.

Ich frug einmal im Handelschannel ob mir jemand meine Rute verzaubern könnte und ein Verzauberer flüsterte mich an. Er frug was ich denn gerne hätte und ich meinte ich hab davon keine Ahnung und ob er mir was empfehlen kann. Er meinte wenn ich auf "Blinken und Glitzern" verzichten kann, macht er mir +7 Frostzauberschaden auf den Stab. Da bei mir eher die Effektivität zählt, war ich natürlich einverstanden und frug dann was ich an Mats brauche. Er meinte gar nichts, ein dankeschön würde ausreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er verzauberte also meinen Stab und ich packte ihm 3g Trinkgold ins Fenster mit rein. Er akzeptierte und handelte mich dann wieder an. Aus den 3g die ich ihm gab, machte er 5g und meinte "Lass stecken, passt schon" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch auf seiner Freundesliste bin ich jetzt vertreten. Ich denke einfach das der Ton die Musik macht, so klappt es auch mit dem Verzauberer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TuPaC_X (13. Dezember 2007)

Also auf den Servern auf denen ich war sind die VZ´s gut weggegangen.
Feurige lassen sich ja meistens nur die Twinks draufmachen und die haben money also matz + 30g auf unserem server.

Mungo und Kreuzfahrer is dann schon bisschen teurer aber ich würd nie für nen fremden ne high vz umsonst machen. Man hat ja auch gewisse kosten um den Beruf hochzuleveln.

Aber wieder auf jedem Server anders....

Feurige Waffe würd ich 20g tg nehmen

hf mfg Tupac 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TuPaC_X (13. Dezember 2007)

Kwax schrieb:


> Ich hatte 2 schöne Erlebnisse mit Verzauberern.
> Ich hab eine freundliche Frau kennen gelernt, da sie mit ihrem Twink in unserer Gilde ist und mit ihrem Main extremst gut ist. Ich hab von ihr die Mats für Traumzwirnweste für Level 40 geschenkt gekriegt, die sie mir dann auch direkt hergestellt hat, ausserdem hab ich auch noch die Mats für +150 Gesundheit geschenkt gekriegt welche sie mir auch direkt drauf verzaubert hat. Ausserdem stammt noch die ein oder andere Verzauberung auf meinem Equip von ihr. Und das alles ohne betteln oder Fragen. Sie hat das von sich selber aus angeboten. Mag sein, das die Mats nur Peanuts für sie waren, für mich wären das aber enorme Kosten gewesen. Trinkgold wollte sie auch noch nie haben, trotz mehrmaligem anbieten.
> 
> Ich frug einmal im Handelschannel ob mir jemand meine Rute verzaubern könnte und ein Verzauberer flüsterte mich an. Er frug was ich denn gerne hätte und ich meinte ich hab davon keine Ahnung und ob er mir was empfehlen kann. Er meinte wenn ich auf "Blinken und Glitzern" verzichten kann, macht er mir +7 Frostzauberschaden auf den Stab. Da bei mir eher die Effektivität zählt, war ich natürlich einverstanden und frug dann was ich an Mats brauche. Er meinte gar nichts, ein dankeschön würde ausreichen
> ...



Jo des gibts und des hatt ich auch schon aber is ehrer selten....

Dieser Beitrag hat leider überhaupt nichs mit dem Thema zu tun^^

EDIT: sry 4 doppel


----------



## Genomchen (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde schon, das es mit dem Thema zu tun hat.
Aber OnePac ThreePac FourPac TwoPac, ich glaub du hast überhaupt nichts mit dem Forum zu tun, kann das sein^^

At Topic:
Verzauberer ist einer der mühseligsten Berufe die es gibt. Man braucht Unmengen an teuren Mats, um diesen Beruf zu skillen. Vor allem am Schluss, da kommen dann Mats wie Kristalle der Leere, etc dazu. Hat man keine Gilde, die solche Mats horten, kann man da eh wieder ewig viel Gold im AH ausgeben, oder man wartet auf ein Epicteil, dass zu entzaubern ist, nur da wartet man ewig. Da fände ichs ne totale Frechheit, wenn einer herkommt und sich über ein TG/Handgeld/ eine Gebühr aufregt. Außerdem sind manche Verzauberungen so gut, dass sie teilweise den DMG einer Waffe fast verdoppeln, oder aus einem normalen Item ein fast Epic-Item machen. Also ich finde man sollte bei Fremden Leuten von vornherein klären, was gezahlt wird. Die Mats lass ich grundsätzlich vom Kunden bringen. Genauso wie meine Cooldowns für Schatten-, Urmond- und Zauberstoff.


----------



## Dark Guardian (14. Dezember 2007)

Lustig... viele sagen in einem Atemzug "die Mats sind so teuer, aber lass sie mir bringen"... für den der die Verzauberung will sind sie dann billiger? <_< Wohl kaum, der muss sie auch kaufen. Wer also die Mats stellt ist beinahe Pupsegal.


----------



## Revej (30. Dezember 2007)

Hab eigentlich immer Mats verlangt, weil es immer noch Leute gibt, die lassen dich alles kaufen und dann wollen sie das doch net mehr, hat ein Kumpel erst bei Schmiedekunst gehabt, sollte irgendein 60 Epic oder so herstellen, wo die Mats recht selten geworden sind und ihn gute 150g gekostet hat, geht dann zu dem Typen und sagt wie viel er bekommt (hat er zu Anfang schon grob gesagt), Typ sträubt sich, will es net und geht off.
Demnach lass ich mir immer die Mats bringen. Bei mir kann jeder nachschauen das ich Verzauberer 375 bin, wenn ich da wen besch***** würde, dann wäre mein Ruf dauerhaft auf dem Server geschädigt, da hab ich kein Bock drauf.

Das Trinkgeld seh ich immer als meine Bezahlung an, von daher verlange ich in der Regel immer 1g aufwärts nach Wahl. Manche geben nur 1g, andere 3g manche 5g und dann und wann auch mal 10g, die behalte ich dann gerne in Erinnerung und komm deren Wünschen immer gerne wieder nach. ^^


----------



## Bergerdos (31. Dezember 2007)

Irgendwie ist Verzauberkunst der Beruf mit den größten Steinen im Weg bis zur 375, für keinen anderen Beruf muß man neben dem Mat so viel investieren. Mit meinem Main hab ich Kräuter / Alchi einfach so nebenbei hochbekommen, aber Verzauberkunst frisst mich langsam auf.
Ich bin jetzt lvl 330 und hab die Teufelseisenrute, das Mat dafür mußte ich im AH kaufen weil die großen Splitter einfach nirgends rausgekommen sind, da waren mit der Rute vom Schmied aus der Gilde (nur Mat) rund 100 Gold fällig, und wenn ich seh was ich an Mat für die Höheren Ruten brauch wird mir schon schwindelig (4 Urmacht ...) das wäre so als wenn ein Alchi alle paar Level ne besondere Brille für ein paar hundert Gold bräuchte um die Kräuter sehen zu können.
Ich denke ich werd Verzauberkunst nicht weiter skillen, wenn ich mir die Ruten spar und nur das grüne Zeug entzauber und Splitter / Staub im AH verkauf bekomm ich genug Gold um mir alle Verzauberungen die ich brauch bei anderen Verzauberern kaufen zu können.
Blizzard versucht immer die Klassen ausgewogen zu halten, mit den Berufen haben sie das Ziel absolut verfehlt.

Berger


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (31. Dezember 2007)

Zunächst einmal:

Trinkgeld kann man nicht verlangen, Trinkgeld ist freiwillig. (Ausser in Amerika und manch anderen Ländern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Es gibt keinen festen Trinkgeldbetrag, da dies (wie gesagt) frewillig ist. (Ausser in Amerika und... na ihr wisst schon)

Daher kannst du zwar nett drum bitten, bist aber sonst auf die Spendabilität der Kunden angewiesen. 

Verlang einfach ne Gebühr. ^^


----------



## Pannepaul (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte nun auch meinen Senf dazu abgeben.

Habe einen Main der ist Bergbauer und Schmied beides 375, nun habe ich einen Hexer angefangen der seit gestern lvl 35 ist als Beruf Verzauberer 265 und Schneider 255.

Ich befinde mich auf Blackmoore, einem sehr alten Server, viele haben hier einen Twink, aber dennoch gibt es hier zur Zeit mehr neue Spieler als jemals zuvor.

Nun bin ich mit meinem Twink nicht in meiner Main Gilde sondern in ner gemütlichen 10 Mann/Frau starken Gilde, 8 davon Anfänger, die wissen bzw. wussten gar nicht das es Verzauberungen für Lowlvl gibt.

Ich habe mir die Char´s betrachtet, und die Leute erst mal aufgeklärt, dann alle kostenlos Verzaubert und permanent aktualisiert, dadurch ist mein Skill im Verhältnis zum lvl sehr hoch. Jeder wollte mir tg geben mal mehr mal weniger darauf habe ich verzichtet.

Dann war ich drei Tage nicht da, als wieder einloggte hatte ich ein Briefsymbol, drum ab zum Briefkasten, und jetzt kam der Hammer, die hatten sich zusammen getan und Ini´s gecleart und schickten mir 162 Grüne Items zum entzaubern und zwar von lvl 15 bis lvl 42.
Ausserdem ca. 20 Stack Stoffe umd Schneidern zu skillen.

Das war ein wirklich riesiges TG das seines gleichen sucht.  

Warum ich dies hier schreibe hat seinen Grund, so wie man in den Wald schreit so schallt es heraus.

Um einen Vergleich zum Beruf Schmied zu machen, muss ich sagen das ich bis jetzt nur + fahre selbst wenn ich dieses TG nicht gehabt hätte.
Ich kann durch die Entzaubernden Gegenstände deutlich mehr Gold einehmen als ich ausgebe, desweiteren ist dieser Beruf nicht erst ab skill 375 durch das Verzaubern sondern primär durch das Entzaubern rentabel.

Als Schmied kann ich dir Sagen, das ich (um vergleichbaren lvl zu nehmen) jetzt schon ca. 600 Mithrilbarren und ca. 250 Thoriumbarren ausgegeben habe, die weder vernünftig Verkaufbar noch anderweitig verwendbar waren. 

Im oberen Schmiede lvl benötig man unmengen an Urfeuer, Urluft, Urmana, Urwaser, und Urmacht sowie Prinzipiel Sachen die aus einem anderen Beruf hervorkommen, z.B.Tränke.
Nur ist dieser Beruf absolut nur für Eigenbedarf gedacht, es gibt nichts vielleicht mit Ausnahme " Der Großen Rune des Schutzes " was etwas Sinnvolles ist und dafür benötigt man Khorium. 
Alle weiteren Rezepte, egal ob Rüssi oder Waffen sind durch ArenaGear auf Ehrenmarke Basis (sprich S1) absolut nicht mehr gefragt. War vorher schon Schwer da man immer erst Urnether besorgen musste um überhaupt was craften zu können.

Also um zum Thema zurückzukommen, Teure Rezepte kauft der Schmied z.B. nur für Eigenbedarf, der Verzauberer nicht.
Darum sage ich das man durchaus für einen Beruf der nachhaltig Gold einbringt auch mal etwas mehr ausgeben kann, obwohl das nicht wirklich so viel mehr ist!

Daher: Wenn einer freiwillig tg gibt ist das ok, verlangen finde ich persönlich nicht in Ordnung! 
Denn: Die Reas habe ich Teuer ins AH gestellt und dort werden Sie gekauft! 

Dies ist die Sichtweise von jemanden der beide Seiten kennt!

Schrek/Cheops


----------



## Carnificis (10. Januar 2008)

Hi,
also ich hab wie sicher viele mein Makro erstellt und geschrieben ist das:
Verzaubere formel xyz und bla gegen Mats /w me TG gern gesehen.
also ich lass es offen und die "Kunden"kommen dann immer wieder, weil sie wissen, dass wenn sie mal kein TG haben, weil sie z.B. alles für Mats ausgegeben haben, zu dir kommen können, dafür bekommst du dann meistens beim Nächsten mal das doppelte + "Nettigkeitsbonus"^^


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Carnficis


----------



## Faulmaul (11. Januar 2008)

@pannepaul:

ich kenne auch beide seiten und ich stimme dir in keinster weise zu;

die mats für die ruten sind vor allem später schweineteuer

wenn du noch keinen 375er-Verzauberer hast würd ich nicht von "beide seiten kennt" sprechen; lvl mal so weit rauf und lern mungo; wenn du dann wie ich x mal erleben musst, daß die leute sauer sind weil sie zwar 100g für mats ausgegeben haben, aber zu geizig sind 5g für den aufwand des verzauberers zu investieren krieg ich n dicken hals

am besten find ich daß viele sich ohnehin noch erwarten daß man ihnen nachläuft...

erst vorgestern wurde ich angeflachst weil ich zwar Unbändigkeit kann, aber halt mal auch was anderes zu tun hatte und nicht bereit war dem boon der noch dazu nicht auf die idee kommt was dafür zu zahlen ("wieso TG? ich bring doch eh schon alle mats mit; sei froh daß du n skillpunkt bekommst" oO hallo? Skillpunkt? ich bin schon 375 du n4p...) und seinen ar$ch nicht bewegen kann weil er ja atm in OG steht ("ich kann hier nich weg, bin grade am PvP zocken" Oo achja mit ner PvP-queue kann man sich ja nich bewegen oder wie? hallo? ist da noch wer? hmmm scheinbar hohlbirne...) nachzulaufen.... traurig traurig


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2008)

@legalas 
du erinerst mich an egolas...
@topic 
ich zahle freiwillig tg,je nach lvl der verz von 50s bis 3g (die ganz teuren nehme ich natuerlich nicht-lvl 48)


----------



## Mjölnir (2. April 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Alos ich bin zwar kein verzauberer, aber die die ich kenne, schwimmen im Geld, denn stellt doch einfach die mats ins Ah wenn ihr ausgeskillt habt, dann bekommt ihr massig Kohle dafür, egal ob es sich wer bei euch oder wem anders verzaubert, und zusätzlich kann man auch noch etwas Gold verlangen (würde ja gern den Server wissen, wo verzauberer gratis verzaubern, bzw für 2g trinkgeld) also verdient ihr ja 2x, am verkaufen der mats, und am verzaubern selbst.
> Zumindest ist das bei uns so, wenn mans gildenintern nicht macht, da kosten eben +35 Bew 50g, und die mats muss man selbst noch mitbringen-.-  aber einglück, das wir nen eigenen verzauberer in der Gilde haben.



Naja, am verkaufen der Mats verdienen als "bonus" der Verzauberer kannste generell nicht so sagen, weil JEDER der die Ursprungsmats verkauft, erhält auch sein Gold dafür beim NPC ^^

Generell ist Verzaubern einer der teuersten Berufe zum skillen überhaupt.
Wer das Gegenteil behaupten will darf gerne einen von Skill 1 an hochziehen ^^
Ich schätze so ab Skill 340 dürften dann die allerersten Flüche aus dem Munde kommen wie "Scheissteuer" alles ist und wie undankbar doch viele sind.

Ich verzauber generell "umsonst", sprich Kunde bringt Mats mit und gut ist. TG verlangen is meines erachtens nach ne Frehcheit. Jedoch ein TG geben sollte ne Selbstverständlichkeit sein.
Ein Widerspruch? NEIN. Weil oft macht der Ton die Musik. Wenn wer freundlich umgeht mit seinen "Kunden" und auch Infos etc halt schnell und verständlich vermitteln kann, der kriegt auch ohne Probleme nen kleinen zustupf für seine Dienste. Schlussendlich will jeder was verdienen mit seinen Berufen, sonst wären alle nurnoch Kräutler, Kürschner und Bergbauern und keiner hat mehr nen Ausführenden Beruf. Was dies auf wirtschaftlicher Ebene bedeuten würde brauch ich hier wohl net zu erwähnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade für seltenere Rezepte wie zB Gewandtheit, was auf vielen Servern net viele können (weil solche Rezepte oft in sogenannten "Hassinstanzen" droppen), bin ich schon aufm Realm bekannt und die warten dann auch gerne ma 1h bis ich in Shatt bin oder kommen in mein Farm/Questgebiet etc um sich die Verzauberung abzuholen und drücken mir noch 5-10g fürs Verzaubern in die Hand. Oft werd ich da angewhipsert so nachm Motto "huhu, wo bist du? hast Lust dir fix 10g zu verdienen?" 

Bei Freunden will ich nix zusätzlich und gebe auch nix zusätzlich ^^ Meist ist man eh dabei wenn die Rezepte droppen, Mats gefarmt werden etc, sodass man seinen "TG Zustupf" auf diese Art und Weise mehr wie Wett macht.

Für die Verzauberer, verlangt kein Trinkgeld, aber merk euch die, die nix geben und lasst bei denen Verzuaberungen in Zukunft ^^

Für die andern, honoriert die Arbeit fürs skillen und Rezepte farmen. Ansonsten dürft ihr permanent nen neuen Verzauberer suchen der es euch für Lau macht und die Rezepte halt aus der leeren "Portokasse" kauft. 1-10g sind vollkommen in Ordnung und sind mit 1 Daily wieder drinne.
Und wenn man abwägt um wieviel eure Items durch Verzauberungen verbessert werden, ist dies eine schwindend geringe Ausgabe die lediglich als Wertschätzung und Danksagung an den Verzauberer dienen für seinen Zeitaufwand seinen Skill und seine Rezepte zu komplettisieren.

PS: ich geb auch nem Schmied nen TG wenn der mir ne Rute herstellt, oder nem Schneider für ne Robe, nem Lederer für Ledersets etc ^^ Genau aus dem Grunde, weil ich so meinen Dank aussprechen will, für seine Investition in die Zeit etc.

so long


----------



## Oly78 (4. April 2008)

Das schlimmste ist eigentlich das seit 2.4 das Urnether jeder mitbringt, nichtmal damit kannste jetzt bei den VZ mit Urnether noch ein paar g verdienen ;(


----------



## Mjölnir (4. April 2008)

Oly78 schrieb:


> Das schlimmste ist eigentlich das seit 2.4 das Urnether jeder mitbringt, nichtmal damit kannste jetzt bei den VZ mit Urnether noch ein paar g verdienen ;(



Für welche VZ brauchst denn nen Urnether? das Rezept dürfte mir dann definitiv fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oly78 (7. April 2008)

z.B. Stiefel sicherer Stand, damit ließen sich immer ein paar g verdienen


----------



## Seishuu-D (8. April 2008)

Mit sicherer Stand leider nicht mehr so viel da Urnether nicht mehr gebunden is t=(


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. April 2008)

für den ganzen hochstufigen kram nehm ich meist so 10g (ein tagesq) scharfrichter 25g


----------



## Annebacken (12. April 2008)

Also wenn jemand was sucht dann sag ich immer gleich Mats + 5-10g Gebühr.
Auf Trinkgeld selbst hoff ich garnicht.Aber wenn jemand meint er will nix zahlen gibt es auch keine Verzauberung.Es ist ja schliesslich eine Dienstleistung und die Formeln sind ja auch teuer genug ( gerade für Vitalität 888g ausgegeben )


----------



## Qlimarius (26. Juni 2008)

Ich verlange nie was.. man bringt mir die mats und ich mach das.. die einen packen einem ein wenig tg dazu die andern sagen den rest der mats kannste behalten (was mir lieber ist wenn man mal ne planaressenz geschenkt bekommt^^)

Nur ein tipp.. bleib immer freundlich und so.. dann kommen sie wieder und geben dir was drauf ... ich hab einige die mich auf der f liste stehn ham.. bei denen bekomm ich immer was dazu.. nur übertreibs nich wie ich.. ich bin so einer der Prismasplitter verschenkt wrenn mir langweilig is xD

Du musst nur dafür sorgen dass du die erste Wahl bist wenn jemand nen vz sucht


----------



## Golfyarmani (26. Juni 2008)

Mit meinem Hexer bin ich bei VZ bei ca. 318 und biete meine Dienste öfteres an.
Zur Zeit skille ich mit:

Brust - Mana wiederherstellen 2x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 2x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Armschiene - Sturmangriff  mit 6x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und verlange nur 1g  Und die Mats bringe ich sogar mit.
Es gibt Leute, die wollen es haben und geben mir sogar 10G, ann schreibe ich zurück, ne ne nur 1G wollte ich.

Und sie sagen, ich kann es behalten.

Und es gibt leute, die sagen 1G ist zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt sogar VZler bei uns auf Rexxar/Horde, die haben VZ verschenkt, damit Sie skillen konnten.


----------



## Lanyx (26. Juni 2008)

Ui auch auf rexxar jaja die horde ist am aussterben dort
naja hab diese verzauberungen auch verschenkt als ich damit geskillt hab
trinktgeld sag ich immer das es auf den kunden ankommt bekomme meistens so 10g


----------



## Edgecution (27. Juli 2008)

Also bei mir ist es so, dass ich eigentlich so gut wie alle Verzauberungen drauf hab, sei es Mungo, Brust-Abhärtung, Flinkheit des Ebers etc.

Hab damit auch immer schön werbung im /2 gemacht um etwas Gold zu verdienen. (4-5 Raids die Woche kosten schon was^^)

Nun krieg ich seit dem her täglich locker 10-15 whispers: Hi kannste mir das und das machen! - Hi need Mungo... usw.

Allerdings hab ich da inzwischen kein bock mehr drauf! Was könnte man da machen, einfach ignorieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## м@πGф (27. Juli 2008)

Also mir ist eigentlich egal, wie viel TG sie mir geben.

Wenn's keines gibt dann sage ich einfach "Schade, kein tg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" Dann kommen automatisch 10g ^^.

Ich finde, es könnten aber auch 5g sein, hauptsache ich sehe irgenteinen Dank der Spieler. Naja. Einige machen's einfach aus Nettigkeit und andere, weil sie meinen, weil sie meinen, dass es so ne Pflicht ist.


----------



## Spichty (28. Juli 2008)

Ich verlang eigentlich nie etwas und bekomm meist so 10-25g je nach Enchant, was mir persönlich reicht, schließlich bin ich ja nicht wegen den LEute Enchanter geworden sondern eher wegen den Ringenchants, und die meisten Rezepte droppen ja.


----------



## MihAmb (29. Juli 2008)

Spichty schrieb:


> Ich verlang eigentlich nie etwas und bekomm meist so 10-25g je nach Enchant, was mir persönlich reicht, schließlich bin ich ja nicht wegen den LEute Enchanter geworden sondern eher wegen den Ringenchants, und die meisten Rezepte droppen ja.



Und das ist genau das, was mir bisher hier gefehlt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (/signed btw)

Und dann auch immer diese Sprüche "Die läppischen 10g TG hab ich auch mit einer Tagesquest verdient"... und? Für die Tagesquest muss man was tun, für nen enchant nur Zauberbuch aufschlagen und Verzauberung auf das item packen - dass sich dabei bitte ja keiner nen Bruch hebt!

Zwischendurch hab ich hier noch was gelesen in sachen highskill und mats zum skillen (es fiel der begriff "kristall der leere")... wer mit solchen mats skillt tut mir echt leid und sollte sich mal die fraktions-formeln anschaun, mit denen man um einiges billiger skillen kann (ab skill 360 ring - zaubermacht, ab 370 die letzten 5 punkte it ring - heilkraft, die mats für beide verzauberung sind nen witz)


----------



## Spichty (30. Juli 2008)

MihAmb schrieb:


> Und das ist genau das, was mir bisher hier gefehlt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Als zum ersten Absatz, da hast du schon Recht, doch einige sind der Meinung das sie etwas TG verdienen weil ,am ja ziemlich lange und aufwendig skillen musste, was auch nicht Falsch sein mag. Für ne Dailyq musste zwar was machen das ist aber das ist kaum ein Aufwand, und umsonst bekommt man nichts. Nur mir persönlich ist es egal ob ich nun ein TG bekomme oder nicht weil ich es wie schon gesagt wegen den Ringenchants geskillt habe, aber meist bekommt man eh ein TG von 5-25g und das reicht mir solange die Leute zu mir kommen.

Zum Zweiten Absatz: Die Formeln bekommt man erst sehr spät, bis 350 muss man fast alles alleine skillen (man kann es halt im Handeslchat gegen ein geringes TG anbieten, die Mats muss man meist selber stellen) ab 350 lernt man dann schon einiges wie 81 +Heal auf Waffe und man kann 40 Spelldmg auf Waffe farmen, mit dem lässt sich dann sehr gut weiter skillen nur ab 365 wirds schwer, weil die Rezepte fast alle schon ziemlich gelb- grün sind und wenn du dir mal vorstellst wieviel G man für die 10 Pkte braucht (für 365- 70 kannst ma ca mats für 8 Ringenchants rechnen und von 370-375 locker noch einmal min. 10). Und wie schon gesagt es ist halt ein sehr großer Aufwand den Leuten immer nach zu rennen ob jemand was enchanten lassen will, das G für die Skillpkte farmen die man selber skillen muss, deshalb erwarten manche auch ein wenig TG. Gerade wenn man seltene Rezepte hat steigt die Versuchung, und irgendwie muss man ja G machen das ist ja nun egal ob man nur nen Klick machen muss oder sonst was.


----------



## dragon1 (14. August 2008)

Bâdbôy1 schrieb:


> Trinkgeld ist ein Begriff aus dem wahren Leben.
> Damit wird Geld gemeint, was man einem zusätzlich zu den normalen Kosten gibt.
> 
> In WoW z.B. so:
> ...


NEED MUNGO UM 60g!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. August 2008)

Ich verlange nie Tg und bekomm eigentlich dann immer bis zu 50g je nach dem was ich Vz habe


----------



## Altbier (1. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bin zwar kein Verzauberer, höre aber immer wieder von Gildenkollegen wie schwer es zu skillen ist.

Zum Thema Taschengold: Ich denke, dass niemand, der sich die Mühe macht einen Beruf zu skillen, mit leeren Händen davon ziehen sollte nach dem er etwas geleistet hat. Schließlich gibt es ja die Kosten zum erlernen der Rezepte beim Lehrer, die Materialkosten und evtl. die AH-Kosten für Rezepte. Nicht zu vergessen die investierte Zeit und Mühe.

Deshalb gebe ich, wenn ich etwas von einem anderen Spieler benötige, immer Trinkgold. Ich informiere mich vorher wie man an die Rezepte kommt (Lehrer, World-Drop, Ini-Drop, Raid) und mache das Trinkgold davon Abhängig. Gebe eigentlich immer zwischen 5 und 35 Gold. Selten auch mal 50. Arbeit muss belohnt werden. Egal bei welchem Beruf. Egal ob im Spiel oder im richtigen Leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße,
Altbier


----------



## Aranya (28. November 2008)

hm...also Trinkgold habe ich noch nie verlangt.  Denoch haben bisher alle "fremden" Leute, denen ich was verzaubert habe, immer ein ordentliches Trinkgold dagelassen. Vll hatte ich bisher Glück keine Ahnung. Wenn ich nem Twink was verzaubern oder herstellen lasse, gebe ich auch immer ein Trinkgold, weil ich weiß wie schwer das Skillen ist etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (12. Dezember 2008)

Gilden und F-List intern gibt es jedes Enchant bei Mats-Lieferung gratis, wenn ich die Mats eh grad auf Lager habe und in näherer Zeit nicht selber brauche kommen die auch mal von mir. Das halte ich aber auch für selbstverständlich.

Als ich noch ein ambitionierter "Jungverzauberer" (ich war innerhalb von 3 Tagen 375 weil ich nachträglich den Beruf gewechselt habe und viel über AH-Mats geskillt habe) war habe ich meine Verzauberungen noch ohne ein TG zu fordern bereit gestellt. Es kamen dann auch im Schnitt 10 g, was ich auch für Allerweltsverzauberungen für angemessen halte, ein einziges mal sogar 50! 

Aber je näher es dann in Richtung Lich King ging wurden die Leuter immer geiziger (eigendlich komisch bei immer mehr Dailies die man machen konnte). Bei vielleich jeder 5.ten Verzauberung bekam ich mal ein TG, und dann selten über 5 g. Gerade in dieser Zeit habe ich ausführlich meine Twinks gespielt und dann immer für diese Spieler umgeloggt. Es wurde mir dann irgendwann zu bunt das ich ständig mit dem Questen pausiere und umlogge für nichts und wieder nichts also bin ich dazu übergegangen wenn jemand eine Allerweltsverzauberung haben wollte direkt zu fragen was er denn so an TG zahlen würde und wenn es mir zu wenig war hab ich freundlich einen schönen Tag und erfolgreiche Suche gewünscht, bei seltenen wie Mungo oder Sonnenfeuer habe ich dann direkt gesagt das ich umloggen würde aber 30 g dafür sehen will.

Um ehrlich zu sein ist es mir auch egal ob Leute die beim TG knausern wieder kommen oder nicht, ich bin nicht die Caritas, ich seh es da wie ein Geschäftsmann: ich habe was geleistet (und damit meine ich nicht den einen Klick... ich habe den Beruf geskillt und das Rezept gefarmt, das kommt auch nicht von allein) und will dafür eine faire Entlohnung.

Btw: alle die mir etwas herstellen bekommen auch ein ordentliches TG egal ob sie es verlangen oder nicht, jetzt in Lich King bis zu 50 g, je nachdem was es ist (Gilde und F-List natürlich als Ausnahme). Leute die Berufe skillen müssen meiner meinung nach dafür auch etwas erhalten ausser Mats übers AH zu verscheuern.



Logeras schrieb:


> Wozu verlangt einer der Mungo verzaubert 50g wenn ich die Mats selbst habe? Wenn einer das verlangt dem würde ich nicht mehr weiter empfehlen und Trinkgeld würde er auch nicht bekommen.Die Ausgaben die man hat um die Mats zubesorgen sind eh schon sehr hoch.Bedenkt mal ihr lieben Verzauberer wo bekommt ihr denn eure Verzauberungsruten her? Sollte mir solch ein Verzauberer mal unterkommen und er brauch ne neue Rute verlange ich auch trotz Mats 20g sonst stelle ich keine her.
> 
> Wenn ich Items herstelle die jemand brauch und er die Mats hat ist es bei mir umsonst.Zu 95% geben die Leute von selbst Trinkgeld.



Die Schmiede die mir meine Ruten hergestellt haben, haben freiwillig zwischen 10 - 30 g bekommen, je nach Rute. Wie ich finde sehr viel für ein Rezept das es beim Händler gibt.



Vanidar schrieb:


> [...]
> Nja, ich denke es gibt keinen der echt garnichts gibt, wenn jem. sagt er macht mir das umsonst geb ich ihm mind. 1g bei jeder Verz. ^^
> [...]



Oha da denkst du aber falsch! (s.o.)



Dark schrieb:


> Lustig... viele sagen in einem Atemzug "die Mats sind so teuer, aber lass sie mir bringen"... für den der die Verzauberung will sind sie dann billiger? <_< Wohl kaum, der muss sie auch kaufen. Wer also die Mats stellt ist beinahe Pupsegal.



Es ist egal was die Mats gekostet haben, daran verdiene ich ja nichts (meine Mats fliessen in die Gilde). Soll ich nur weil ein *anderer* die teuer verkauft *meine* Leistung umsonst anbieten? Und ausserdem: niemand ist dazu gezwungen die Mats im AH zu kaufen - Ihr werdet es kaum glauben die kann man auch farmen: einfach Mobs klatschen und die grünen Drops entzaubern lassen! Aber dann müsste man ja auf seine 3-12 g beim NPC verzichten... Niemals! Die dummen Verzauberer sollens mal ranschaffen.

Jeder Juwelier der mir etwas herstellt will ein TG weil es sich da schon längst eingebürgert hat, aber Verz. Mats sind ja teurer als n Rohstein da darft man dann nichts drauflegen oder wie?


----------



## Pusillin (1. Februar 2009)

also man mert mal wieder, verzauberungskunst ist der unrentabelste beruf den es gibt!
ich sehe viele verzauberer die betteln um was zu verzaubern, nirgendwo gibt es das!!!
und wasbringt es einem am ende? 5-10g tg  -.- natürlich nur bei maxskll und wenn die leute nett sind!
aber irgedwer ist immer das opfer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
iam a priest


----------



## Ciquo (17. Februar 2009)

hm also ich habe das gefühl, dass es sich seit wotlk stark gebessert hat. ich bin schon länger auf 450 und bekomme ziemlich oft trinkgelder zwischen 20g und 50g.

in meinem makro steht explizit dass ich gegen mats und tg verzauber und wenn da jemand mit einem gold für ne hohe vz angekommen, ist hatte der ganz schnell seine mats wieder...zum glück passiert sowas selten. habe mir auf die weise einen netten kundenstamm aufgebaut und werde auch oft von leuten angeschrieben die ich nicht kenne weil sie von einem "meiner kunden" nen tipp bekommen hat. einfach immer schön höflich bleiben und auch präsenz im handelschannel zeigen ohne dabei zu spammen! dann kann man mit vz auch geld verdienen. 

für gilde und ingame/rl freunde ists natürlich umsonst und ich geb auch manchmal die mats aus.

mfg

Ciquo


----------

